# Has anyone removed graphics from there TCR's



## 853 (Feb 4, 2002)

I was thinking about removing the red and white graphics off of a 2003 TCR composite.
Anybody do this?...any tips?

Thanks


----------



## 853 (Feb 4, 2002)

Wow it's dead in here....found a thread if anyones intrested

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=7016&highlight=removing+frame+graphics


----------



## slonoma98 (Jun 22, 2005)

have you tried it yet? I want to take the silver and yellow graphic stripes from my 04.


----------



## slonoma98 (Jun 22, 2005)

I bit the bullet and shaved the stripes from my 04 tcr c2. I took the fork to a body shop and got it resprayed with clear coat and it came out nice and shiny. For the frame I made the mistake and bought some clear coat in a rattle can to clear only the parts I sanded. The cap said gloss, but it came out more like flat. Now I have the entire frame sanded with 800 and 1500 grit sandpaper and tried Meguiar's Scratch X, but the parts I rattle canned still looks flat. Does anyone know what I'd have to do to get the flat parts to be glossy like the rest of the frame?


----------



## slonoma98 (Jun 22, 2005)

Here's a pic with the new clear coat. It has a couple imperfections as listed in this thread https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1589699#post1589699


----------



## 105k (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow, come up nice.


----------



## gigemaggs99 (Aug 5, 2004)

I would not suggest trying to remove the decals. I tried to remove the 5200 from my Trek, the decals are underneath the clear coat. When I started pealing the sticker it started to peal the paint. I almost threw up on the floor :blush2:


----------

